# Local 26



## Virgile92 (Jul 3, 2012)

I just wanted to know if there was anyone who recently applied to local 26 and passed there test and had their interview and have gotten a letter or anything knowing that they made it or not.. Cause I had my interview on June 21st they said I should receive a letter in two weeks of my score and rank on the list, or saying I wasn't chosen.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

They took some last week and the rest will be notified in August.

So I am told.

You live on base?


----------



## Virgile92 (Jul 3, 2012)

brian john said:


> They took some last week and the rest will be notified in August.
> 
> So I am told.
> 
> You live on base?


Yeah I do


----------



## Virgile92 (Jul 3, 2012)

brian john said:


> They took some last week and the rest will be notified in August.
> 
> So I am told.
> 
> You live on base?


I'm sorry but I'm kinda confused, so they already took some people into the apprenticeship?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I lived on Ft Belvior for years and outside the gates on and off for 1/2 my life. My brother still works on base.

I attended Old Mt Vernon HS.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Virgile92 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm kinda confused, so they already took some people into the apprenticeship?


 
It is my understanding (STRICTLY RUMOR) that a percentage were notified the remainder will be told in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Virgile92 (Jul 3, 2012)

Did you like living here on base? I really don't like it to be honest. But I went to Mt Vernon too I graduated in June 2010


----------



## Virgile92 (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh okay, by any chance do you know how they will notify us?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Virgile92 said:


> Did you like living here on base? I really don't like it to be honest. But I went to Mt Vernon too I graduated in June 2010


 
I graduated in 1970.

When I lived on base it was wonderful, an open base you could walk on or off base at will, there were gates but mostly for the MPs to salute the higher ranks. None of the BS that goes on today. From what I hear and have expierenced getting on and off base can be nightmare.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Virgile92 said:


> Oh okay, by any chance do you know how they will notify us?


 
No clue how they notify you.

Are you working in the trade at present?


----------



## Virgile92 (Jul 3, 2012)

No, I work at Walmart I'm trying to get into the trade hopefully I can this way


----------



## Virgile92 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah I bet those where good times but getting on base is a hassle, and the checkpoints cause a lot of traffic


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Virgile92 said:


> No, I work at Walmart I'm trying to get into the trade hopefully I can this way


 
Start applying with electrical contractors union first* then open shops.

* Did you ask the hall if they had openings for summer help or "R" workers?


----------



## Virgile92 (Jul 3, 2012)

brian john said:


> Start applying with electrical contractors union first then open shops.


Sorry if this annoys you , but how do I go about doing this exactly?


----------



## Virgile92 (Jul 3, 2012)

brian john said:


> Start applying with electrical contractors union first* then open shops.
> 
> * Did you ask the hall if they had openings for summer help or "R" workers?


No I did not all of this is new to me


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Call the hall on Monday and ask about the "R" program where you work for less pay and benefits but generally gives you a better in to get in the "A" (IN MY OPINION).

Get out the yellow pages and hit every electrical contractor in the area. There are tons and tons, in the DC area.

I would go to their offices and as for an application and ask about present work.


I leave for vacation on Sunday or I would call some contractors I know.
I will be back in three weeks post back if you do or don't find a job and I'll see what I can do. BUT DO NOT sit and wait for me.


----------



## Virgile92 (Jul 3, 2012)

brian john said:


> Call the hall on Monday and ask about the "R" program where you work for less pay and benefits but generally gives you a better in to get in the "A" (IN MY OPINION).
> 
> Get out the yellow pages and hit every electrical contractor in the area. There are tons and tons, in the DC area.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info and I won't but thank you do much you helped a lot


----------

